# Does skateboarding help snowboarding



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

I think in a way it does. For me, it helped me get the feel for riding a board and it helped me progress faster.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Yes*

if it wasn't for board sports.... I wouldn't be doing board sports today!


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

people tell me that since i can snowboard i should not have a problem skateboarding, i tell them falling down on pavemnet is not my thing lol


----------



## lions81 (Nov 19, 2008)

I think it can go either way.
I skateboarded before i started snowboarding last year, and i ended up being better at park than my friends who had rode for years. On the other hand my friend mason who's been snowboarding for years, and is an amazing freerider, can barely ride on a skateboard.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you try to ride one like the other you will kill yourself. When I think it helps is simply being used to traveling sideways and being able to read and use variable terrain. Stuff like not keeping your knees tight over bumps and such. I have inline skated for 10 years so starting boarding last year I had a hard time adapting to going sideways but knowing how to use jumps and landings was easy. My friend has more years inline and even more skateboarding. He picked it up faster then I did.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

skateboarding sucks because it's different from snowboarding


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> skateboarding sucks because it's different from snowboarding


would you care to complete that thought? for I do not see where logic fits into this.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

skateboarders should stick to skiing


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

you move ever so slightly away from sesibility.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Skateboarding has helped keep my snowboarding muscles in shape in terms of using the leg muscles and such, but I can't say any specific skill has transferred over to snowboarding and vice versa.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Yea a lot of skills/tricks in skateboarding are totally different than snowboarding ones.


----------

